# Add Fog Lights to an 06 Frontier



## Grey_fox (May 26, 2006)

GREAT SITE!!!!This is my first post, but I have been reading the posts on this forum for a while. 

I have an 06 Frontier (SE) and I have read all the posts related to installing the OEM switch and Nismo light switch. According to the posts, it is plug and play for the 05 Frontier.

Does anyone know if it is as easy for the 06 Frontier? 
If it is the case, does anyone know where the fog light harness can be found in the front end?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Fog Light Harness...*

Unfortunately, unless your Frontier has Fog Lights, the harness doesn't exist. Nissan is beginning to offer "FOG LIGHT KITS" in some areas. They are relatively easy to install, and maybe a little pricey, but they are NISSAN. I can get you a price on the kit and all if you want? I can even ship it to ya if you'd like.


----------



## pukas84 (May 26, 2006)

Look behind your bumper. There should be the wires for the fog lights taped up in there. I have a 06 crew cab se and i have the wires for the fog lights. i am planning to install fog lights pretty soon.


----------



## Grey_fox (May 26, 2006)

*Add Fog lights to a 06 Frontier*



pukas84 said:


> Look behind your bumper. There should be the wires for the fog lights taped up in there. I have a 06 crew cab se and i have the wires for the fog lights. i am planning to install fog lights pretty soon.


Thanks...I found the front harness.
After getting spoiled with the HID's on my wife's Lexus, one of the first mods on my Frontier is upgrading the lighting. 
I am going to order the Nismo switch and Xenon HID fog lights below. 
http://www.hidfoglight.com/productsAndServices/hidFogLights.html 

Does anyone see any potential problems?


I will post an update after the install.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

Is this kit all that it's necessary?
Thanks.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=D40-FGLMP


----------



## Grey_fox (May 26, 2006)

Piece of cake...I now have the fog lights installed. I went with the Oem light switch for the Nismo and bought some inexpensive 4" driving lights from Walmart. Before installing the "Wally World Wonders", I decided to order the OEM fog lights and trim rims. Somewhat expensive, but I don't regret it. The OEm's seem built a lot more substantial, and I like the water-resistant plug-and-play wiring. The OEMs will also allow for a much easier change-out if I later decide to upgrade to Zenon HID bulbs. 
The entire installation took about an hour with the only trick being to make sure the steering wheel tilt is half-way in it's pivot to allow the steering column trim to be opened up enough to replace the light switch. 
Thanks again for everyone's advice.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I had mine installed now for about 2 weeks. It took 1 hr because I could not get the lights centered. That was the only tricky thing for me.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

How did you center the lights? My factory fog lights are off center and it drives me crazy.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I had to bend the bracket a little bit and play with the plactic covers so they would look centered.


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

nismobleed said:


> Unfortunately, unless your Frontier has Fog Lights, the harness doesn't exist. Nissan is beginning to offer "FOG LIGHT KITS" in some areas. They are relatively easy to install, and maybe a little pricey, but they are NISSAN. I can get you a price on the kit and all if you want? I can even ship it to ya if you'd like.


I'm not so sure of that, unless they started this on the 06's. I am almost positive my 05 has the wiring harnesses. By almost, i mean, there is a plug for something where the fog lights would go

edit:
i see this has been mentioned noted and over, my bad


----------



## NoLa06 (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=D40-FGLMP
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=R51-FOGB
Not sure if you already found a kit, maybe this will help


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

my 05 had the harness


----------



## Lilwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Grey_fox said:


> Piece of cake...I now have the fog lights installed. I went with the Oem light switch for the Nismo and bought some inexpensive 4" driving lights from Walmart. Before installing the "Wally World Wonders", I decided to order the OEM fog lights and trim rims. Somewhat expensive, but I don't regret it. The OEm's seem built a lot more substantial, and I like the water-resistant plug-and-play wiring. The OEMs will also allow for a much easier change-out if I later decide to upgrade to Zenon HID bulbs.
> The entire installation took about an hour with the only trick being to make sure the steering wheel tilt is half-way in it's pivot to allow the steering column trim to be opened up enough to replace the light switch.
> Thanks again for everyone's advice.


Hi,
I have a 2007 Frontier. What OEM Fog light kit did you use? From the HIDfoglight.com site?
Thanks!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lilwolf said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2007 Frontier. What OEM Fog light kit did you use? From the HIDfoglight.com site?
> Thanks!


_*Read the disclaimer about those lights before you buy them. They say for off road use and to check with your local authorities before using them on road.*_


----------

